# ALMS at Lime Rock Park



## Doc Wiseman (Jul 12, 2008)

Some shots from this weekends American LeMans Series race at Lime Rock Park in CT.







Chris Dyson's Porsche RS Spider






Johnny O'Connell in the Corvette C6-R






One of the new Acuras






One of Roger Penske's Porsche RS Spiders






One of the Flying Lizard Porsche Gt-R's

C&C please. Thanks

Doc


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics! My brother went to that today haha.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice single beauty shots of the cars, they could be a bit tighter on the crop and larger, now show the action of heated competition that went on during the race.


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jul 13, 2008)

I just started post production on the nearly 1100 shots. (Loaded up 4 4GB CF cards twice) I worked on those so I could print them Friday evening for drivers' autographs during the autograph session Saturday. I have more action shots just have to get time work on them. 

Doc


----------

